# Early La Pavoni boiler flange



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi All

I've started restoring a number of early La Pavoni machines all from the early to mid 70s. Fortunately all the twin heating elements are working so I will restore them to their original state at this time. I am aware that replacing there twin element screw on

element bases is difficult, so with that in mind I was wondering if it is possible to replace the original boiler to base flange ( either the earlier brass one or the later fragile pot metal one) with a fine thread brass flange with the three holes to secure the latter single element units. Unless someone else has tried this I suppose the only way to find out if there is still enough thread left to take the screw on base is to try it myself. This bring me to my next question, where can I find a brass flange with the fine thread. I intend making these myself, however it would be easier if I had one to work from.

Thanks All

Cameron


----------

